# Flashlight for P226



## Midori104 (May 26, 2014)

I have just purchased a P226 and I am interested in purchasing a flashlight for it. Does anyone recommend any particular brand? Also, has anyone made any other kind of modifications to it? If so, what mods and why. Thanks!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I strongly suggest against mounting a flashlight on your pistol.

A gun-mounted flashlight gives your opponent an easy aiming point that, if hit, is sure to damage you severely.
It's dangerous to your "target," too. Think of pointing your flashlight/pistol at your daughter, as she sneaks in from a late date.

Much better, both tactically and in terms of safety, is a separate flashlight in your other hand, and the training to use it properly.
Investigate the Harries Flashlight Technique, and the method of searching using momentary flashes of light from a source held away from your body.


----------



## Midori104 (May 26, 2014)

Thank you for your input. I never thought about it that way! Do you feel the same with a laser mounted?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Midori104 said:


> Thank you for your input. I never thought about it that way! Do you feel the same with a laser mounted?


I am the wrong person to ask about lasers. I refuse to use 'em.

• Neither will a laser improve your pistol technique, nor will it make your shooting more accurate. Quite the opposite: The laser's "spot" will shake and wander, making you believe that your shot will not be accurate, even when your technique has become good.
• If you put your faith in the laser "spot," then when it disappears, you will feel lost. Lasers are not terribly useful in daylight, because milliwatt lasers are not terribly bright-not even green ones (which are easier to see than red ones). The same is true under bright illumination at night.
• You are not a cop. A cop can use his gun's laser "spot" as an intimidation tool, to get bad guys to surrender instead of dying. But a civilian should _never_ use a gun to intimidate. If your pistol ever makes its appearance, it had better be because you are already under life-threatening attack, in which case there should be a loud "BANG!" immediately after your presentation's draw-stroke.
• Murphy's Law being what it is, your laser's battery will fail exactly when you need that "spot" the most. That will throw you onto your pistol's sights. If you haven't extensively practiced effective shooting with your pistol's sights, what will you do then? And if you practice shooting with your sights, what do you need that laser for?
• In real-life low-light, at low-light-shooting distances, you don't even need your sights to make effective hits. The silhouette of the rear end of your pistol is enough-if you've practiced. And if you can't see the silhouette of your pistol, how can you see your target well enough to make sure it's not your child that you're about to kill? (A laser won't provide enough light for sure and careful target identification.)

Lasers are gimmicks.
A wiser man than I once said, "There are no gimmicks or miracles-of-the-week that will absolve you from having to learn pistol-shooting skills, and then having to practice them."


----------



## Midori104 (May 26, 2014)

Well said. You have just helped me make up my mind. I won't spend the money on it. I would rather rely on the night sights. Thank you!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Correct there is nothing better that to train(over and over) your shooting skills/techniques that you might have to use in a self defense situation...... However lasers do have a place in some aspects of training. Useful with dry fire practice...... However it can be *hazardous to ones well being to rely solely on the use of a laser*............
Laser Training Devices for Better Practice | Shooting Illustrated


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

I have been shooting for over 30 years including competitive matches and agree you should rely on your front sights 98% of the time. However, there are situations where a laser would definitely be helpful and if properly sighted in they are very accurate. I recently added a set of Crimson Trace Master Series Rosewood laser gips to my Sig 1911 .45 Ultra Compact and spent the time to zero them. They are very accurate at this point and I will only use them in low light situations like leaving the Mall late at night while walking to my car. I will use them ever once and a while at the range to make sure they have maintained their accuracy. My best recommendation would be make sure you are proficient with your font sights before you add a laser but to say they are a "gimmick" is ridiculous. My Sig 1911 .45 Ultra Compact is my EDC and I feel more secure knowing I have a laser at my disposal if needed so don't sell them short!


----------



## GhostMeat (Jul 25, 2013)

I agree, a light should only be employed if you've been trained with it and know where the problem areas are. But that goes for any light, mounted or handheld!

I say that you should never be without options. I mount a light and have access to a handheld. I have options. Let's face it, for civilians, carrying a firearm is about preparing for the 0.0001% chance you need it -- prepare 100%. Have options.


----------

